# iPad sound not working



## aceraspire1810t (Feb 25, 2011)

hello! this is my 2nd post on tsf.i bought an iPad but there is no sound on it. when i connect the headphones then the sound comes otherwise not. also there is no dock connecter indicating in Ipod. so pls help me i m in gr need of hel. my iOS version is 4.3.3


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Have you tried to play sounds through a few different ways? for example games, videos, you tube etc?

Open up *Settings* => *Sounds* => Is the volume on?


----------



## ada1988 (Jul 27, 2011)

Have you check the settings ?Is everything all right?
If is all right it may the the hardware problem.


----------

